# Is there a road loop around Chatfield?



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

I was trying to find a loop around the reservoir and came down from the C-470 trail after wadsworth, then started a counter clockwise route on the main park road. Eventually I was on roxborough road heading south, and took a LEFT on Titan to try to get around the East side of the reservoir. Needless to say I ended up having to ride up the crap gravel shoulder of Sante Fe to close the loop which was not part of the plan.

Is there a paved route to close that EAST side of the loop connecting roxborough road with the C-470 path???


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

Unfortunately the only alternative to Santa Fe is the Chatfield Walking and Biking path. The trail branches off close to the northern most point on Roxborough. You can carry that around the east side of the lake and back up to the C470 path. If you're looking for Roads/streets, unfortunately


----------



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

taralon said:


> Unfortunately the only alternative to Santa Fe is the Chatfield Walking and Biking path. The trail branches off close to the northern most point on Roxborough. You can carry that around the east side of the lake and back up to the C470 path. If you're looking for Roads/streets, unfortunately


Is it paved? Also, I noticed on the goog sat images show the high line canal trail running through that side, but same question applies. Is it paved or gravel down there?


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Apr 12, 2010)

High Line Canal is a gravel/dirt path the whole way. Very nice path if you are comfortable with your tires on gravel. Some thorns in sections so have liners if possible. And the Chatfield path is also gravel. Titan to Santa Fe to 470 trail is the only paved route I am aware of. Santa Fe is not ideal but not bad to 470 path.

The only paved alternative that comes to mind could possibly be open space trails to the east of Santa Fe. After turning onto Santa Fe from Titan Rd., you may be able to access the trails at some point and meander around the neighborhoods and streets near Lucent until you can access the 470 path. I have not attempted that route, but I have been on those open space trails within a couple hundred yards of Santa Fe Rd. Just not sure of the connection point. 

Good luck!


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

The bike and foot path per the website is paved, the equestrian trial is not, but as I've not ridden on either I can't say for sure what the surface is.


----------



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, thanks guys. I know the bike/foot path is paved for about 1/2 of the loop, mainly North along C-470 and South to the main entrance, but agree that I think it isn't around the East side. Many thanks for the replies. I'll explore those East paths on the mountain bike some time just to scope it out. My 23mm Rubinos did not like Sante Fe. Was a lousy place to have to change a tire for sure.

Cheers!


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, Santa Fe I dont like to even ride my motorcycle on. I wont go near it on the bicycle.


----------

